# Fixed Window Caulk Removal help?



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to remove the nasty, old, caulking from either the Windshield or Rear Window, after they're removed? 

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Razor blade. Carb cleaner can help, too.


----------

